
U.S. Investigating AT&T and Verizon Over Wireless Collusion Claim - nbmh
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/04/20/technology/att-verizon-investigate-esim.html
======
scottie_m
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16888016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16888016)

